# Weird idea of Mod-ing your grinder for single dose



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

would like to discuss some weird idea of single dosing on commercial grade grinder!!

Has anyone of you try to dry lube the grinding chamber near the fins (Not the burrs), chute and doserless flap with the product below?

http://www.actioncan.com/product/sp-90-food-grade/

the idea is to reduce friction and static so the flow of coffee grinds will be smooth?

and with the availability of 3d printer has anyone tried to make a mould that fit the neck of the grinder with o-ring seal so it creates "Vacuum" while grinding? idea is with the fast RPM of the motor it will push out trap air inside the neck (Assuming its a tight seal) and push out the remaining grinds also act as anti-popcorn of beans.

Both these idea is basically to use commercial grinder as single dosing while reducing wastage of coffee from retained grinds.

Open for discussion and your thoughts are much appreciated!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not sure it would be a great idea to coat anything that is in constant contact with food with lubricant.

The food grade rating is for things that might come into contact with food, not things that are in constant contact, it will be non-toxic, but i wouldn't like the idea of it constantly ending up in my drink, and it may very well be bad for you.

Not sure i follow your vaccum idea, i assume you have seen the lens hood mod?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Dylan about not coating every thing with lubricant, lubricant are usually classed for incidental contact not total coating.

What had you in mind to create the vacuum ? Slower burrs tend to be preferred to give a "kinder" grind = less heat.

Although the inside of the burr carrier could have a seal fitted, you would still have an airspace / gap around the outside of the burr carrier.

Also if you create a vacuum this would tend to draw the grounds into the M/ch not expel them.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Have you tried keeping a small paint brush to insert in chute, from burrs, to at least empty that out, after you run grinder.

That is what I do and gives negligible waste


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys!! its just some random thoughts i have to do single dosing and minimise the grind retention!

now i get your idea of constant contact with the grinds and lube! but its dry lube and it only work like a thin film to "Smoothen" the flow of grinds if it makes sense? I'm not sure as I'm just collecting your thoughts!! much appreciate it!!

on the vacuum idea yeah i got it from the lens hood idea and because the grinder works as one way in and one way out so if we fill the required beans 20g and vacuum plug it (Something like the vacuum container u use) then it prevents pop corning of beans and also hopefully blow out remaining grinds as well.

@Paul Small paint brush to insert into chute (But on the chute there is a screen (that breaks the grounds). how can you clear those out without removing the burrs? (Which can be hassle!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm intrigued by this product as I'm still battling static on my Rossi rr45 doserless mod - ive been looking up the certifications mentioned in the product data the NSF and Ins numbers which track back to certification produced by "independent" certificate providers for the food industry

Ins cert - http://www.insservices.eu/download/certificates/cert_1795388.pdf

"This product is acceptable as a lubricant, anti rust film or release agent with incidental food contact for use in and around food processing areas in locations in which there is a potential exposure of the lubricated part to food. The amount used should be the minimum required to accomplish the desired technical effect."

Makes me think about Silicon cake moulds / baby dummies / breast implants - hmmm

ive almost made it to 50 - I might give this stuff a go for a tenner - and a blatant disregard for my personal safety, its got to be safer than para gliding or drinking nescafe


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Give it a go jim! and let us know whats the result! another reason why i opt for this is because my grinder is fiorenzato f64evo and accessibility to the chute is not as easy as a maze where u can use brush and blower to do!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I still can't imagine the vaccum you think will happen.

Even if the throat of the grinder was sealed the exit chute wouldn't be and there is no way the running grinder would prevent air getting in. Plus even if there was a vaccum the beans would still popcorn inside it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

A vacuum would technically have decreased air density, so the beans would have less resisatnce, and popcorning would be worse?

What is probably needed is a blower socketed onto the throat after the beans are put in... or a sucker on the outlet with a filter to catch the grinds...

All silly ideas.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I'm on at the moment with a de-dosered Anfim Super Best. I was getting quite a layer of grounds left beneath the lower carrier, so introduced a piece of thick card there. Much improved.

A metal jam funnel in the throat is way better for single dosing, and the tamper sits nicely atop the beans to prevent popcorning.








Also the exit of the Chamber was tending to build up grounds, so the SB is currently propped forwards by 5-10 degrees; I'll probably make some taller rear feet later.

Looks bodgy at the moment, but getting closer.

Edit: the whole picture is the right way up, no idea why it's come out rotated!


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> A vacuum would technically have decreased air density, so the beans would have less resisatnce, and popcorning would be worse?
> 
> What is probably needed is a blower socketed onto the throat after the beans are put in... or a sucker on the outlet with a filter to catch the grinds...
> 
> All silly ideas.


Technically decreased air density will "force the air out" by running the motor empty so the "fins" will "blow" the grounds, altho I'm not sure is the wind generated enough to force the grounds out but Blower on the throat?! now that an idea!! sucker on the outlet? nope!! it will be a mess!! hahaha


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Guys!

Gotta bring this topic back up. and someone on youtube actually did this






Did any of you actually try this method? now i need to go and grab a rubber blower to try it out.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

you get the same effect with a photo r lens hood with a lid - you can use it to puff through the grinds, - admittedly its a smaller volume of air than the big ball thing.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This is interesting. I have that very same grinder and, if I do that, I get some of the fines stuck to the funnel. Seems that this guy doesn't get any!


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> This is interesting. I have that very same grinder and, if I do that, I get some of the fines stuck to the funnel. Seems that this guy doesn't get any!


So did you try it? i think u need to keep the grinder running to clear it while blowing it? would be interesting to know! haha


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have, but used my lungs to do so instead. Personally, in my opinion, not worth the while.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Good thread, thanks. I'm not sure why, but an extra burst of grinding after switching off seems to push some more grinds from my Macap.

When we've fixed our 3d printer (snapped the hollow 'reprap' tube, new one on its way) I plan to make a hinge-topped spout for brushing out.

I love the rubber bulb, but I wonder what it does to the flavour?


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I think it's just the extra action of switching off that just gives the grinder a little tap.

On my project Anfim I give it a tickle under the chin, a few taps of the finger under the spout, with the motor still running. This clears quite a bit more coffee into the pf.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I get zero retention in my Major, I just sweep the chute out with a brush then flick it back on and some more comes out. After a couple of goes the chute is clean and I'm getting the same weight out as I put in.


----------

